# 99 Altima Heating problem



## newtron (Nov 5, 2008)

My 99 Altima is having problems with the heating system. The temperature indiactor on the dash board indicates that the engine warms up within a Km or two, but it wont get to the optimum temperature (needle pointing between cool and hot). It stays towards the cooler side and sometimes it would warm up to the right temp. and slowly go back to the cool side. If I run the heater, I dont get enough heating in the car because as soon as I run the heating fan, the indicator starts sliding to cool. 

Any suggestions will be of great help. . . . .


----------



## fijitec (Jan 29, 2009)

i have the same problem eversince i got my 01 altima back in 2004 i have driven her across the country twice from virginia to seattle seattle to texas and just last weekend from seattle to SF and i have had no problems i change the coolant once a year. atually the gauge bounces between halfway and below and i just ignore it...


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

I have the same problem on my 99 altima,after i got a new radiator the engine runs so cool,that it takes a while for the engine to fully heat up,and when it does,my temp gauge stays near the cold most of the time,i actually like this because i live in florida,and with summer coming,its good my car runs cooler,but in winter it takes longer for the heat to work,if you ever get a new radiator in altima's they run very cool


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

could be a thermostat that's stuck open, and not allowing a closed loop that would let the car warm up? also a lower temp (than stock) thermostat would do the same...

well, at least you guys can read your temp. gauge... mine dances with the music  (must have been a crappy stereo install by one of the previous owners... and i'm not about to dig into the dash to find the problem)


----------

